# How long for Metacam to take effect?



## loratliff (Feb 7, 2008)

Last week, my little 6-year-old Brussels Griffon started experiencing seemingly intense pain in his rear right leg. He would walk and then yelp and tuck the leg under, or show pain when being picked up (as he would extend that leg). There was no known injury or trauma. 

Thinking that perhaps he had just sprained something, he spent a few days on baby Aspirin (per vet's recommendation) with no improvement. Yesterday, we went in for an exam where he showed no signs of pain during palpation of both legs, spine, back, neck, etc. No neurological symptoms either.

He had Grade 1 luxating patellas briefly as a puppy (during a growth spurt), but was never in pain because of them. Vet says both patellas luxate still and there is thickening in both joints. Vet diagnosed him as having arthritis and prescribed ArthriMaxx and Metacam. Vet also pulled a CBC panel, which we do not know the results on yet.

He got dosed Metacam at the vets and was in good spirits and much happier all last night—even jumped up on the couch on his own. He woke up around 3 a.m. and yelped when he repositioned himself on the bed. I gave him a little more Metacam and he seemed to settle.

Today he got his dose of Arthrimaxx and Metacam, but we've not been having a good day... Yelps and tries to snap if I pick him up, was not at all excited to go outside and would occasional cry as he walked and pick up that back right leg. He's sleeping next to me on the couch now, but he's definitely not himself. He has not eaten his dry food for several days now—I've been making a raw mixture for him to get him to eat.

Does the Metacam just take time? Should I request some Tramadol or something just for the pain? The vet said we'll have good days and bad days but I'm just sick of the bad days—I want my dog back! 

Sorry the novel. Any advice or even sympathy appreciated.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwe ... Poor thing. 

No advice .... But Abbylynn has a luxating patella in her left back leg. I know the feeling of them not wanting to eat and just lying around from the pain. I am just sending good thoughts and some prayers your way for hopes in feeling better quickly!


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

I work at our local shelter we use metacam i have found sometimes it works on some dogs and not on others its a once a day med 
i have never had luck with tramadol i would call the vet and ask him what he thinks


----------

